
AI And Big Data Could Power a New War on Poverty - boulos
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/01/opinion/ai-and-big-data-could-power-a-new-war-on-poverty.html
======
charlescearl
The author runs the Stanford Poverty & Technology Lab
([https://inequality.stanford.edu/stanford-technology-
poverty-...](https://inequality.stanford.edu/stanford-technology-poverty-lab))
which looks quite ambitious and potentially impactful.

In light of on-going efforts to address bias in AI (Moritz Moritz Hardt's
class as a reference
[https://fairmlclass.github.io/](https://fairmlclass.github.io/)), I was
surprised that there was little discussion of the pitfalls. I appreciated the
optimism though.

